# New Blood work with thyroid results. Need help understanding before meeting with endo



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi folks!

I am a 29 year old female that is in need of advice/answers from people going through what I am going through. A few years ago I had blood work come back and it indicated hyperthyroid. I went to an endocrinologist and she send me for an uptake test and scan and they found nothing as well as new blood work came back with hormones going back to normal range.. So the doctor said it was a simple thyroiditis and I would never deal with it again. Just last year I had blood work done again where this doctor checked for autoimmune antibodies and I was sent to a different doctor. Told me I was autoimmune and I could get other diseases but sent me on my way scared and with still no idea of what is going on. So finally I just went and got new blood work and my numbers are off the chart.

TSH - less than .06

T3 - 3.18

T4 - 17.8

He put me on methimisole until I found a new doctor.I don't know what is going on. I've tried to do research and found a lot but unsure of what is going on. Can someone please give me imput?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Please post the ranges for those tests, if you could. While your TSH is low, it's hard to tell what your T3 and T4 levels are really without the ranges (although I'm guessing they're both high and out of the ranges).


----------



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

T3 total was 3.18 and the range is .64-1.68

T3 Uptake was .55 and the range was .55-1.33

T4 was 17.8 and the range was 4.1-12.1

Free T4 was 2.99 and the range was .86-1.78

TSH was less than .06 and the range was .30-5.49


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yikes, you are hyper! Do you know if your doctors have ever done a thyroid antibody panel? You definitely need to rule out autoimmune like Graves. I would ask for TSI at the very least, this is a test that helps tell if you've got Graves. Have you started taking the Methimazole yet?


----------



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

They said I have autoimmune antibodies that are attacking my thyroid. But would that classify me as graves ? They really wouldn't give me info just that medicine and said make an apt with an endo cause its out of whack. I had a previous endo and she said im autoimmune and said watch out cause I can get other diseases aand that was it. Very confused on what I have and problems associated with it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

kleipalmi said:


> T3 total was 3.18 and the range is .64-1.68 *Total 3 and Free 3 seem to track together. It's best to request Free T-3 and use it and the Free T-4 to dose yourself.*
> 
> T3 Uptake was .55 and the range was .55-1.33
> 
> ...


How much Methimizol are you taking?

When is your appointment with your endo?

Did they do a baseline liver function test prior to starting your medication methimizole?

Are you having any heart palpitations or extreme anxiety? There is a medication called Tapazole that could help with that.


----------



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

I am extremely tired all the time and my muscles are always sore or just feel like i constantly need to stretch. I get a wierd flutter feeling in my heart yes and i always feel anxious. My hands shake a bit if that has anything to do with anything. I am on 110mg twice a day with the medicine and dont think i am feeling any different yet after a few weeks. No liver test. What do you think is going on? I feel like i am being passed around and told that it will go away and obviously keeps coming back


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

kleipalmi said:


> I am extremely tired all the time and my muscles are always sore or just feel like i constantly need to stretch. I get a wierd flutter feeling in my heart yes and i always feel anxious. My hands shake a bit if that has anything to do with anything. I am on 110mg twice a day with the medicine and dont think i am feeling any different yet after a few weeks. No liver test. What do you think is going on? I feel like i am being passed around and told that it will go away and obviously keeps coming back


WOW 110 mg is a gigantic dose. *How long have you been on this dose?*

*Do you split the dose? You should have been instructed to split your dose in 3 , every 8 hours.*

*When were you instructed to return for lab's?*

*When is your appointment with your endo?*

I had horrible body aches and pains the entire 4.5 years I took Tapazole which is the brand name.

http://www.rxlist.com/tapazole-drug/indications-dosage.htm



> *Adult -*The initial daily dosage is 15 mg for mild hyperthyroidism, 30 to 40 mg for moderately severe hyperthyroidism, and 60 mg for severe hyperthyroidism, divided into 3 doses at 8-hour intervals. The maintenance dosage is 5 to 15 mg daily.


Just a heads up - OVERDOSE - Be on the look out for any of these symptoms. You have been prescribed 2 X the dose recommended. Tapazole can work very quickly and once your thyroid hormones start moving and in your case they will move quickly on that hgih a dose, you will feel horrible.

Signs and Symptoms of Overdose

Symptoms may include nausea, vomiting, epigastric distress, headache, fever, joint pain, pruritus, and edema. Aplastic anemia  (pancytopenia) or agranulocytosis may be manifested in hours to days. Less frequent events are hepatitis, nephrotic syndrome, exfoliative dermatitis, neuropathies, and CNS stimulation or depression.


----------



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

I am so sorry i double the 1. My dose is 10mg. Sorry. Not that great with typing


----------



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

What am i in for with this disease?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

kleipalmi said:


> I am so sorry i double the 1. My dose is 10mg. Sorry. Not that great with typing


Your dose should probably be higher due to your lab's being so high.

Can I ask again - for you to please answer the following questions...

*How long have you been on this dose?*

*Do you split the dose? You should have been instructed to split your dose in 3 , every 8 hours.*

*When were you instructed to return for lab's?*

*When is your appointment with your endo?*

10mg is not a very high dose, however, it could and should be making your levels fall. With levels as high as yours it may take some time - the only way to tell is to have new labs , anywhere from 2-4 weeks. I would absolutely not go further than 4 weeks.

You also need to insist they run a LIVER FUNCTION test on you as Methimitizol can be very hard on your liver.

As far as what this disease means for you - some people ( very few) can manage this disease with medication. It all depends on how bad your thyroid is being attacked and how random the thyroid hormone dumps are in your system. For me - that meant monthly dose changes for 4+ years, before I made the decision to have my thyroid removed. I know many who deal with the ups and downs of this disease - it's not easy but you can live with it. Perspective... it could be worse - it's probably not going to kill you so get over it and accept what you have been dealt. It's not the end of the world - just something you need to deal with.

I was probably your age when mine flaired up and it took me 7+ years to be diagnosed and another 4+ on anti thyroid medications before I decided to have it removed and then 4 years to finally get my replacement dose dialed in which meant addressing low ferritin, low D and luckily a acceptable B-12 before I finally felt "normal".

Slow and steady wins this race everytime.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

I find it interesting that your T3 uptake is so low. And I wish your doc would run the FREE T3 as well.


----------



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

I was instructed to take the 10 mg twice a day one in the morning and one at night. I have been on this medication for 3-4 weeks. They never said to return for labs but my endo apt is in 3 weeks. Its hard to find an endo in my area let alone one that takes new patients. My vitamin D is very low they want me taking vitamin d supplements too. Of course I am not pitying myself just unsure of the right things I can do to put myself in the right direction. Reason why I joined these boards in the first place. Just felt like the other endos ive been to sent me away saying not much more than it wont happen again and it did. Want to be healthy for my son


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

7 weeks is a long time - it may take that long for the 20mg daily to work.

A lab check at 4 weeks would be optimal.

If you have any symptoms - such as sore throat you must go to the doctor immediately.

Supplementing with D will help with fatigue - your doctor should have given you a prescription for 50K IU weekly for 12 weeks - this is the norm for getting levels up. After that you will likely need to supplement daily. AT that point it's a guess and re-lab of D levels. I take 5K IU daily to maintain at least 70 out of 100 at top range.

If they did not give you a prescription and since you will see an endo in 3 weeks you might try taking Vit D, 5K IU daily probably would be fine - you should check with the doctor who told you that you were deficient and see if they will prescribe the high dose to help you recover quickly.


----------



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

I will do all of this thank you


----------

